
Did Blockchain Become Obsolete? Demystifying Hashgraph: Benefits and Challenges - jiayaoqijia
https://medium.com/@jiayaoqijia/demystifying-hashgraph-benefits-and-challenges-d605e5c0cee5
======
SCAQTony
This is an extraordinary claim. VISA can do 24,000 transactions per second
(TPS) Hashgraph is claiming more the ten-times that number.

~~~
jiayaoqijia
Basically, it is unfair to compare permissioned blockchain to public
blockchains.

